# A Very Very Special Omega



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Been a bit quie over the past few weeks with one thing an another (namely planning my wedding and recovering from last sundays hangover! thanks Keith!)

Well you know I am a fan of the 70's in a big way and this translates in to a fairly extensive collect of vintage Omega's!

Well check this out, hewn from a chunk of solid 18K gold, weighing more than my old VW lupo and looking literally like $1000000, I give you the ultra rare 18K Omega electroquartz:










As usual she has a 2 year Omega warranty through STS and is genuinely NOS condition! Now for the sad part, she's probably not staying, TBH gold isn't my thing (although i have a TC2 I love) and it quite scary owning a watch worth quite so much, so sadly I think it will be moving on fairly soon, for now though, bask in the glow of electroquartz gold and admire a watch which when new in 1970 was the equivalent of Â£20000 of today money! cher ching!

Some more artistic pics to follow tomorrow

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb catch Tom! Gotta love these solid chunks of gold. Many have been melted down now sadly so very few exist


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've not seen anything like it. That's a huge chink of gold. Shame that there aren't so many left now.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sure you don't want to keep her Tom....would go lovely with that safari suit you are hankering after....not sure what you will do for a moustache though!!! :lol:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well

Esther is away this weekend so could be an ideal time to nip down to the charity shop and pick up he old Roger Moore Safari suit, maybe I will put Moonraker on to set the tone!

Thanks guys, it is so much nicer in the flesh, not a cheapy though, the STS service on its own was a good Â£ few hundred, bu as ever the job is stunning and it has the usual 2 year warranty (which is worth it's weight in gold! ha ha ha ha ha ha, I am so funny!)

Will post some more pics tomo, battery gone flat on the camera!

Makes my Chrono-Quartz feel positively weightless, got knows what it would weigh on 18k bracelet!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done m8!

How about a wrist shot when you add more tomorrow.

Surely more interesting than a wedding ring any day of the week  :lol:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stunning & very very cool B) B)

Dave


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

That's outrageous :lol:

Lovely to see, and so 1970's :thumbup:

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:afro: Now that is so 70's it hurts, excellent find Tom and thanks for sharing. It must surely be time to don the velour safari suit and cravat and head out into the night in the Jensen Interceptor. Either that or it's time for my medication again :to_become_senile:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well gang, thanks for the comments, it is such an amazing watch in the flesh!

As many of you know I have been having a bit of a cull recently (to Gary's benefit lol), anyway have thought long and hard about it over the weekend and amongst others about to go on sale I have decided to part with this one too!

It is an amazing piece of kit and as Jon said there really aren't many left, if any of you are interested it is going on the sales forum tomorrow and ebay next week.

Cheers Tom


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a Gold Monster!

Never seen such a thing.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Few more pics:




























Cheers Tom


----------

